# Working on my train shelf



## breal201999 (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's a couple of pictures from the train shelf I've been working on for my son's room. Not a finished product, but you get the idea.
I've been thinking about doing a bridge, but trying to come with ideas. Thought about trying a cable style bridge look using some cable rope available at Lowes. Anyone try anything similar you can share?
Thanks, Brandon


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

Here are pix of the 2 i made for my train shelf. I have not made the shelf yet been working on all the prep work first like the bridges.








Here is how I started the process:








Here is my first one with mini lights:








Same bridge without lights:









All made from square and round doweling available at home depot.
Hope this helps:
PS I added some additional round dowel cross braces to both bridges since the pix were taken.
-Art


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Take a look at the cable-stayed bridge in the pic in Post 5 of this thread:

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6986


----------



## Artieiii (Apr 25, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Take a look at the cable-stayed bridge in the pic in Post 5 of this thread:
> 
> http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=6986


Somehow I missed that thread. That looks nice. I probably would have tried one of those if I had seen that pic. It looks o scale to me would be a little more difficult in HO scale.
-Art


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

Here is what I did when I needed a bridge across a walk through part of my first layout.



















It has a prototype that has like 4 or 5 spans but I only needed one span. It is made out of Bass wood and glued together. I soaked the arch in hot water for a couple of hours then wrapped it around a flat sided bowl until it dried and it held the shape for the most part. THe bowl has a sharper diameter than the bridge's arch, I figured the wood would have wanted to relax back a little so it worked prerfectly.

Massey


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Neat bridge, great idea to span the gap.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice ... looks just like the new Hoover Dam Bypass Bridge!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mike_O'Callaghan_–_Pat_Tillman_Memorial_Bridge

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

breal201999 said:


> Here's a couple of pictures from the train shelf I've been working on for my son's room. Not a finished product, but you get the idea.
> I've been thinking about doing a bridge, but trying to come with ideas. Thought about trying a cable style bridge look using some cable rope available at Lowes. Anyone try anything similar you can share?
> Thanks, Brandon


Welcome to the site.

How did you get my bank?

I like the room...nice,:thumbsup: did you sponge in the clouds?

I did my living room three colors with special sponges as I had some defects and I hate the popcorn treatment. It came out nice. You see a lot of sponged walls but not too many ceilings.

Planes a nice touch too.:thumbsup:
A model hot air balloon would go nice up there too.


----------



## breal201999 (Aug 2, 2011)

> Welcome to the site.
> 
> How did you get my bank?
> 
> ...


Thanks!  My wife actually bought the bank on ebay. Kind of heavy to hang from the ceiling, but it works. (Edit: just realized you meant the Lionel train bank on the floor) Yes, we sponged the clouds. We went with "planes, trains, and automobiles" theme in his room. You can't see the other side, but I also did a Wright Bros. model airplane with stringers that's hanging from the other side of the room. That took for ever. I hadn't thought of the hot air baloon. Good idea! :thumbsup: I'll have to look into that.
Popcorn ceilings probably would make for a different look. Just glad our house didn't have popcorn!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

What bank? The biplane ???


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The Lionel crossing bank.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

He said it was hung from the ceiling ...


----------



## breal201999 (Aug 2, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> What bank? The biplane ???


Sorry, there's actually two banks in the picture. Yes, the biplane hanging from the ceiling is a coin bank. And the Lionel train crossing bank on the floor. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Got it ... thanks!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> Got it ... thanks!



Tj you put coins in the bank and the lights start flashing, you hear the sound of an idling engine then you hear the steam whistle.

Pretty neat, the whole tube fills up with the coins.

I have seen these go for as much as $75 bucks. go figure, I think they sold for $25 when they were first offered.

I have had mine for years now, still works, your kids would love it, you would too.:laugh:

If you want one search on e bay and wait for a deal. It took me 5 months or so and I got mine for $15.99 and $5.00 to ship. New.

Don't pay over $25 just keep trying.

edit,
the steam horn sounds great!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ed,

I already have something like that ...

I keep tossing more of my money into my model train pit, and then my wife gets all steamed up, starts flashing red, while she makes a lot of chatter and noise. 

Pretty much the same thing, huh? 

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

If your wife if flashing red, put her beside one of the road crossings as a signal. 

That'll calm her right down. :laugh:


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

tjcruiser said:


> He said it was hung from the ceiling ...


I missed that. The flying bank.


If the Lionel banks are in demand, I will look out for them at yard sales. I have seen them. They are out there.


----------

